# Exchanges between Hapimag and DAE coming in April



## X-ring (Mar 18, 2009)

Just received our March issue of Hapimag's Holiday magazine.

Exchanges between Hapimag and DAE are to be possible as of the end of April on the basis of a cooperative venture.

Modalities

1. Hapimag members will be able to search and book DAE resorts based on Hapimag points and a flat rate (as per the normal Hapimag process I assume)

2. DAE members "will be able to enjoy their holidays in selected Hapimag resorts".

No other details for now.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 19, 2009)

This is HUGE, a real coup for DAE.  Hapimag has by far the best timeshare resort collection in Europe and has never traded through RCI or II.  It is the world's oldest timeshare developer, having invented the concept.  I noticed a couple of Hapimag summer beach weeks recently in the online DAE inventory and posted a question on Ask DAE, but your info from the Hapimag newsletter confirms that Hapimag and DAE are now working together.


----------



## Cotswolder (Mar 19, 2009)

Looked at DAE site last night and Hapimag resorts are now being offered for exchange


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 19, 2009)

Bruce,

Does that include Hapimag's London property?

Thanks

Richard


----------



## Cotswolder (Mar 19, 2009)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Bruce,
> 
> Does that include Hapimag's London property?
> 
> ...



There are no Hapimag London properties on the list at the moment but I would assume they will be available sometime.
I have seen some in other parts of Europe.
As I live in the UK, London is not a destination I normally look for


----------



## X-ring (Mar 19, 2009)

Cotswolder said:


> There are no Hapimag London properties on the list at the moment but I would assume they will be available sometime.



I see virtually no availabilty for London via Hapimag's site until mid-September.

Of course I don't know for sure but I think that the wording "selected Hapimag resorts" is key.  I imagine there'd be quite a howl from Hapimag members if the high demand properties such as London, Paris and Tuscany etc. were to be available through DAE.

Incidentally, I have seen the Hapimag resort in Sarasota, Florida (a leased property at the Cedars Tennis Club) offered for rental on RCI's Extra Vacations in the past.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 19, 2009)

Here is a link to Hapimag resorts:

www.hapimag.com/eng/Holiday-destinations.htm

Heck, I would be happy with a trade into that resort in a French chateau even in deep off season.


----------



## mamiecarter (Mar 19, 2009)

*Woopie!*

Sounds great!


----------

